# Aide pour OpenVPN (Tunnelblick)



## jerem87 (3 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà je souhaite monter un VPN avec OpenVPN et mon problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à configurer celui ci ... Que sa soit en serveur ou client ... 

J'ai trouvé un tuto sur le net, mais je ne comprends pas la première commande ... Je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner .. 

Voilà le tuto (http://macbuffoon.com/articles/reseau/vpn/openvpn/clefs-statiques/) :



> On commence par générer la clef :
> openvpn --gen-key --secret secret.txt
> Dans ~Library/openvpn/ on dépose la clef, et un fichier texte (pas RTF, hein) tout neuf avec un nom ressemblant à mon_server.ovpn . C'est le fichier de réglage du serveur.
> 
> ...


Voilà, si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour configurer Open VPN, je suis preneur ...

Merci beaucoup  

Jérémie


----------



## crevasse (5 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Moi aussi j'essaye de monter un VPNssl avec OPENVPN.
Je rencontre qques souci mais le tuto suivant te permettras surement de bien avancé.
A savoir que j'ai suivi le tuto ci-dessous en utilisant une Debian 4.0 Etch.
Tiens moi au courant et pourquoi ne pas échanger nos expériences par la suite.

Bon courage et @+.

tuto : http://www.coagul.org/article.php3?id_article=422#forum1602


----------

